# Is this a spilo??



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I was told this was a spilo... he is about 5.5" and VERY agressive... he is also purple with some gold... those red eyes are messing with me tho...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

its either a spilo or mac looks more spilo


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

More than likely S. maculatus.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

how can I be sure of what he is?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

By knowing what river the fish was collected from or via dissection.

Here is photo of S. maculatus: About S. maculatus.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Mac.!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I was looking at the pictures of Macs.. and I noticed that my fish has red eyes... does that matter on what he could be????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

"red eyes" are particular to S. maculatus.....but no it doesn't hold much since color itself if variable (=plastic).


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

how big do those doods get?

mine doesnt seem to be growing anymore...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

20.2 cm SL


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

Real nice mac.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> 20.2 cm SL


 What the heck is this metric stuff Frank









That is converted to fathom for you 0.1105









J/K it converts to 7.953 inches


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh brother.







As for Standard Length, that is the end (or tip ) of the caudal peduncle (or more correctly hypural plate). So the fish Total Length is about 9-10 in. TL.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

nice lookin fish


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks guys...


----------

